# My new pet, need info



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

So I swapped in my m44 and a pittance of cash for this sweet little 03 but its a mystery gun!
Barrel, bolt and floorplate all match, BUT looks like someone put a medium heavy barrel on it [definitely NOT military] with what looks like 700 sights on it, there is a groove for a sight hood and a brass bead sight, someone also scoped it with a crappy Simmons 4X9 which I yanked off asap, the receiver sight is gone and in its place is this crappy thing like you'd find on a 22 rifle.the weapon itself appears to have been RUST BLUED!and overall slick as glass, oh btw, the stock appears Remington as well due to the checkering pattern and trademark red rubber butt plate, do I have some kind of oddity or some really fine gunsmithing? the proof on the barrel is also Remington. all milled parts are marked [R]floor plate is un marked and needs a buff,it is stamped.from the serial it appears to be late war production,bore is 5 groove too.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd try these guys for parts and diagrams and often by looking at the parts lists and variances and diagrams a good bit of info can be deduced. They'd likely have that missing sightbase and sight. And for sure would show if there were any variation barrels ever put on em. Sounds likely a rem 700 barrel as you suggested was put on the receiver. 
Anyway these guys are often where I start my investigations. http://www.gunpartscorp.com/


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah yes, my old buddies.wonder if I'm still on file after 10 years?

Found out my rifle is a NRA build from the late 50's
this thing was somebody's baby!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

nice find magus let us know how she shoots.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Will do! thing looks mint for 60+ years.


----------

